
Strange Attractors - pacaro
http://pollrobots.github.io/strange.html#GKISQQMCTDLATCLQUPMOCVTOTRRIMA
======
pacaro
Notes:

This finds and displays a quadratic strange attractor in three dimensions. The
Z dimension is used to choose a color by mapping to hue.

The search button will find different attractors, the code makes some effort
to ensure that it finds "interesting" parameters.

Increasing the density will make the image clearer at the expense of compute
time.

View in 3D will show the same parameters as a particle cloud.

------
gus_massa
The "search" button is something like "random"?

~~~
pacaro
Yes. It’s randomly searching the state space for interesting parameters.

